# Clarke CWL6 drill chuck



## DougieH (2 Feb 2011)

For anyone with an old Clarke CWL6 lathe, this is how I added a drill chuck for the tailstock. I bought a length (3ft) of 3/4in Whitworth (checked for size by trying a nut from the tailstock) threaded bar. Took it to a small engineering shop and had them cut an 8in length off it, and cut a new thread on one end to match the fitting required to screw on a drill chuck that came off an old cordless drill. Tested it tonight by drilling a 10mm hole through a 7in length of oak, from both ends. Most surprised it worked. Hope this is of interest to someone.

Doug


----------



## Tinbasher (3 Feb 2011)

Thats a neat little modification. I have one of these lathes somewhere, where did you get the three jaw chuck, I could only find the four jaw one which was a pain to centre.

Tin


----------



## DougieH (3 Feb 2011)

Hi Tin, the chuck came with the lathe. It was my father-in-laws, and I inherited it after he died. 

Doug


----------



## Unleash (21 Mar 2011)

Hi
Hope this is the right place to ask this question, I have what I thought was a CWL6B and ordered a faceplate and 4 way Chuck from machine mart, they came and the thread was far to small to fit onto the lathe . I think I have a CWL6 which is an earlier version, I have some pics that will try to post if needed, but I need to know where to get a chuck that will fit this model. 
There are no marks on this lathe other than 20 Inch woodworker, the sticker on the back where it says model is blank. I know this is a old long in the tooth model but I need a 4 or 3 way chuck for it, is there anyway of finding out what thread (pitch) is or do i just find a nut that fits the stock, and where I could buy a chuck for it please? Forgive me if I appear somewhat stupid here but I have little knowledge of lathes
I have contacted both Clarke and Machine mart both of whom could tell nothing about this lathe and told me to ask in in internet forums.
Regards
Simon


----------



## DougieH (21 Mar 2011)

Hi Simon, if you have the same lathe as I do, the thread is 3/4in Whitworth, which is 3/4in with 10tpi I think it is. Unfortunately nobody seems to do any accessories with that thread size. However, if you take the tailstock spindle to your local friendly engineering shop, I`m sure they could make an adapter fairly cheaply. Just have the other end cut to a new chuck thread. I have to say, I am turning most of my humble efforts on a faceplate with double sided sticky tape. Hope this helps.

Doug


----------



## Unleash (21 Mar 2011)

Hi there Doug
Thanks for the advice, Ill have to go hunt out somewhere local. Being in the Black country I hope it won't be too hard...
Regards
Simon


----------

